# Five o'clock / Merienda



## Ariki

A ver si algun Argentino anglo-parlante puede desasnarme.
O bien alguien que sepa del tema.

De toda la vida, en Argentina, nos dijeron que el "five o'clock" era la tradicional hora del té en para los ingleses, lo que en castellano sería "la hora de la merienda" 4 a 6 de la tarde.

Hablando con mi compañera de trabajo, Inglesa ella, me dice que jamas escuchó ese termino y que en Oxford (ciudad de donde es ella) le dicen simplemente "tee time"

habrá sido engañado en cuanto a fraces hechas en inglés durante todos estos años de mi vida, o "Five o'clock" es una frace ya arcaica?


----------



## Miss MacKeltar

Buff, para serte sincera no tengo ni idea. Pero la verdad es q yo tambien habia escuchado siempre que el tea time era a las five o'clock asi que supongo que todas valen. Probablemente se deba a que antes se tomaba mas te, pero no creo q este mal.


----------



## alexacohen

What's Cooking America, History of English Afternoon Tea



> In England, the traditional time for tea was four or five o'clock and no one stayed after seven o'clock. Most tea rooms today serve tea from three to five o'clock. The menu has also changed from tea, bread, butter and cakes, to include three particular courses served specifically in this order:
> 
> *Savories - *Tiny sandwiches or appetizers ​
> 
> *Scones - *Served with jam and Devonshire or clotted cream​
> *Pastries - *Cakes, cookies, shortbread and sweets​


Apparently, you are right. ​


----------



## scotu

five o'clock is the traditional hour for the work day to end (in EEUU) It is also the time that "five o'clock shadow" appears on heavely bearded men, but "tea time" for Brits (coffee break for estadounidenses) is usually earlier. "Afternoon tea" might refer to a light evening meal aroun four or five o'clock."


----------



## alexacohen

scotu said:


> five o'clock is the traditional hour for the work day to end (in EEUU) It is also the time that "five o'clock shadow" appears on heavely bearded men, but "tea time" for Brits (coffee break for estadounidenses) is usually earlier. "Afternoon tea" might refer to a light evening meal aroun four or five o'clock."


Dear Scotu, I don't get the "five o'clock shadow bit". Would you explain it to me? (again!)

Thank you


----------



## Miss MacKeltar

yes to me too, please


----------



## little harley

Five o'clock shadow is the condition when beard stubble starts to be visible on the chin such that there appears to be a shadow on that part of ones face.


----------



## Ariki

pues bien, caigo en la conclusion de que me engañaron durante toda mi vida.
En Argentina siempre se dijo "five o'clock" al té que se toma a las 5 de tarde, y ahora me vengo a enterar que en Inglaterra nisiquiera existe ese termino,

UFFFF, como nos mal enseñan el idioma!!


----------



## scotu

It's called a "five o'clock shadow" when you shave in the morning and a beard starts to appears again in the afternoon. 

Some think that Nixon's "five o'clock shadow" on the first televised presidential debates made him look sinister and was one of the reasons for Nixon's loss of the election to Kennedy.


----------



## Soy Yo

Siempre pensé que "tea" era a las 4...pero no soy británico.  Aquí (EEUU) 5:00 es hora del "cocktail".

Tee time seria "golf" (o "tee-off time")
Tea time sería "té".


----------



## Ariki

si es cierto.... es que me confundí en el mensaje inicial, escribí Tee time en vez de Tea Time....fue un herror gramatical pero me referia a la hora del té.


----------



## alexacohen

scotu said:


> It's called a "five o'clock shadow" when you shave in the morning and a beard starts to appears again in the afternoon.
> 
> Some think that Nixon's "five o'clock shadow" on the first televised presidential debates made him look sinister and was one of the reasons for Nixon's loss of the election to Kennedy.


 
Thank you Scotu, and thank you too Little Harley. Here it would be the "half past seven shadow".
There's no denying Kennedy was far more attactive than Nixon, with or without a shadow .


----------



## patman0623

I would be willing to guess that it probably is a British term, and that at some time or another, there was a group of Brits who referred to it as that, or that the term has already disappeared from common usage. It seems obvious that the etymology is British simply because it really _couldn't have come from anywhere else_.


----------



## Soy Yo

little harley said:


> Five o'clock shadow is the condition when beard stubble starts to be visible on the chin such that there appears to be a shadow on that part of ones face.


 
I think it's not just the chin...but the whole face where the beard grows.  At any rate, you're right...we call it the five-o'clock shadow.


----------



## Soy Yo

And why do the Chileans call it the "onces"?


----------



## Ariki

I'm not Chilean but my country is very close to that one, and I've never heard this term.
what you reffer to?


----------



## venusa

En Colombia sí usamos el término "onces" para llamar la merienda que se toma como a las nueve de la mañana, también la llamamos menos elegantemente "medias nueves".  Ahora el término "onces" sirve también para la merienda que se toma como a las 4 o 5 de la tarde: "me invitaron a unas onces hoy a las 5" .   A esa hora tomamos café por supuesto o chocolate, que delicia o sí es en un sitio más elegante pues se come cualquier ora cosa, sandwiches, etc etc.  Yo también juré toda la vida que el té se tomaba en Inglaterra a las 4 pm.


----------



## Ariki

pues mira, parace que ya somo varios los engañados.
eso de "las onces" jamas lo he escuchado en Argentina....Wooowwww como uno se entera de cosas...


----------



## alacant

But no matter what the score, when the clock strikes four *Everything stops for* *tea* Oh, the golfer may be golfing And is just about to make a hole-in-three *...*
lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/e/*everything**stops*for*tea*.shtml - 10k -

Does this help or confuse the issue?


----------



## Soy Yo

Mi abuelo cuenta que durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, las tropas norteamericanos cada día veían al lado del camino los vehículos británicos parados para que los soldados tomaran su té ... él jura que sí: allá "everything stops for tea".

Según tengo entendido:

Afternoon tea, sometimes referred to as *onces*, is a firmly established ritual in Chile. It usually consists of a snack of sandwiches or cookies served with a beverage around 5:00 or 6:00 pm. People generally don’t have dinner until later on in the evening, between 8:00 and 10:00 pm.


----------



## alacant

Venusa, I have the feeling that the  "onces" comes from elevenses which is another  word  that comes from England to describe the time we stop in the morning to drink tea, (or coffee nowadays, as well). This is commonly used terminology.

Interesting!


----------



## venusa

I dindn´t know the word "elevenses", of course that is why we say "onces". But we really use it in the mornig and in the afternoon the same.  Thank you!


----------



## panueva

Hi

I´m not sure if this will help but "tea time" is a commonly used phrase in England (well the north west anyway) and means "la hora de cenar" and not "afternoon tea" which is very old fashioned and I honestly have never heard of anyone who stops mid-afternoon for cakes and tea!  We have to try and get rid of the stereotypical view that all English people stop at 5 every day to eat scones!!

In the North West of England many people use the word "dinner" as "comida" and "tea" as "cena".  "Is it tea time yet?" is a commonly heard phrase in a lot of houses around 6 o´clock.


----------



## Angeleta!

scotu said:


> five o'clock is the traditional hour for the work day to end (in EEUU)


 
De hecho las "five o'clock" es también la hora en que, como se sale del trabajo (EEUU), la gente va a tomarse unas copas con los compañeros de trabajo. Sería la hora también a la que está "socialmente permitido" empezar a beber. De ahí la canción de *it's five o'clock somewhere*

*It's only half past 12, but I don't care*
*It's 5 o´clock somewhere *

Ahí tienes otra interpretación para five o'clock Ariki, espero que no te lie mucho más!!
Saludos


----------



## themere

Cuando viví en Chile, también me llamó mucho la atención la palabra *once*. Un anciano me contó que antiguamente, en las minas del norte chileno, se prohibió el consumo de alcohol durante los recesos en el trabajo. Ante esta prohibición, los mineros se invitaban a tomar "las once", número de letras de la palabra "aguardiente". De alli y teniendo en cuenta que los chilenos se comen la "s", la hora del té quedó como *la once.
*Saludos
TheMere


----------



## scotu

Angeleta! said:


> De hecho las "five o'clock" es también la hora en que, como se sale del trabajo (EEUU), la gente va a tomarse unas copas con los compañeros de trabajo. Sería la hora también a la que está "socialmente permitido" empezar a beber. De ahí la canción de *it's five o'clock somewhere*
> 
> *It's only half past 12, but I don't care*
> *It's 5 o´clock somewhere *
> 
> Ahí tienes otra interpretación para five o'clock Ariki, espero que no te lie mucho más!!
> Saludos


Also in this connection, at five o'clock you frequently hear;
*"It's Miller time!"* from your co-workers. This slogan coming from a successful advertising campaign of the Miller (beer) Brewing Co.


----------



## AliofOz

Hola!

No pienses que nos enseñaron mal el inglés. Si tu amiga es de Oxford; tal ves no sea una expresión de su lugar. Puede que sea una expresión de otra región.

En Australia, cuando te invitan: "come for tea" significa que vengas a cenar. La hora regular del "tea" son las cinco de la tarde. Para ellos cenar a las 19.00hs es cenar tarde.

Dado a que los colonizadores de Australia vienen de todas partes del reino unido, y de todos los grupos sociales, pienso que tal ves, eso de nuestro 5 O'clock tea sea una manera de diferenciar al "tea=cena" del "te= merienda"; ya que en nuestros países la cena es mucho mas tarde.

Por otra parte "las once"; son "elevenses" una colación entre el desayuno y el almuerzo que en tiempos antiguos se tomaba a las once de la mañana.  En algunas partes Australia es común invitarte a tomar "morning tea". Las originales "once".

No nos olvidemos que al tratarse de lenguas vivas, muchas veces adaptamos expresiones de otro lugar para nuestros propósitos.

Bueno; acentos 'eses' y 'ces'! Que miedo tengo a que esta respuesta quede llena de marcas rojas!

Saludos de Ali de Oz


----------



## ORL

fue un *herror error* gramatical pero me referia a la hora del té.

   		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 			 			    tal *ves* *vez *no sea una expresión de su lugar

Es cierto que en Argentina se usaba y se usa actualmente la frase "5 o´clock tea", aunque burlonamente. En los cursos de inglés se solía hablar de "tea time" como la hora de la merienda, entre las 16.00 y las 18.00.
Si a alguien le interesa la forma de llamar las comidas en castellano, ha cambiado con el tiempo. Antiguamente había un *desayuno*, al que le seguía el *almuerzo*, luego venía la *comida*. Más tarde, la *merienda* y por último la *cena*. Había cinco comidas diarias. El almuerzo, que solía tomarse a media mañana, quedó suprimido y pasó al horario de lo que solía llamarse la comida (que se llamaba así porque era la principal del día).
Saludos


----------



## Ariki

woow
que bueno ver que este tema aun sigue vigente luego de 2 años y pico de estar posteado...
sigan participando que con cad post, aprendo un montón!


----------



## sound shift

patman0623 said:


> I would be willing to guess that it probably is a British term, and that at some time or another, there was a group of Brits who referred to it as that, or that the term has already disappeared from common usage. It seems obvious that the etymology is British simply because it really _couldn't have come from anywhere else_.


Hmm ... I can't remember a time when a group of "Brits" would refer to it in that way and I don't recall any such references in literature from before my time. Five o' clock is simply a common time for a cup of tea or for the meal that some people call "tea". "Five o' clock" does not refer to the event itself or to the food and drink consumed; it is not a translation of "merienda". Nobody says "I'll get the five o' clock ready."


----------



## ORL

Sound shift, I honestly don´t think anyone here is taking "five o´clock" as a translation for "merienda"... As you can read in most of our posts, we´ve been taught to talk about "five o´clock *tea*" as an equivalent for merienda. Ariki refers to "five o´clock" or "four o´clock" trying to find out which time is the right one, and for the reasons exposed.


----------

